# Dowel hole drilling guide



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I found another doweling guide but don't know a whole lot about it. It is a Dowl-it 1000 self-centering drill guide. Looks like it is good condition. I could only see some evidence of use at the 5/16" hole. Hope that is a good sign rather than a sign it was not set up correctly : ( Anyway I will give it a try soon. I have had a Stanley 59 guide for about 35 years along with a couple sets of the points.

I presume the best bits to use with the Dowl-it guide would be brad-point wood bits?

Anyone using the Dowl-it care to share their knowledge of it? I'm hoping it is going to be a useful tool.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I have one just like it and I hardly ever use it. It is usually much more desirable to have a doweling jig that references one flat surface rather than one that centers itself between two parallel surfaces. I do a lot of dowel joints and I usually use a Dowelmax. There are other good ones but they are expensive.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Dowelmax is the way to go. Very Accurate!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I too have one and used it quite a bit back in the day.
I have used all kinds of bits in it but the brad points work best.
after I got the biscuit joiner, I don't think I have used it since.
I wonder how much the "vintage" models are bringing on ebay ?? LOL
hang onto the box. antique tools are worth more if you have a good box for it.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I was wondering how old it was. Going by the box, I don't think it is real new. I've only got a buck fifty in it so if it turns out not too useful, I am not out a whole lot. Between the two guides, I should be able to get dowels into the workpiece. Hopefully.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

One thing I might take away from the videos that I watched of Dowelmax is the use of the rod that establishes the repetitive hole spacing. I could make that easily enough. It's simply a great idea.


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have one and have used it for a long time. I have a genuine "Dowl-it". There are knock offs.

I've found it doesn't center exactly. To reduce this error, I make sure the T handle always faces either the front or back of the project to be doweled. I hope this makes sense.

Mark
Brad point drills drill tight holes and add the need for more "armstrong" when clamping the work together.


----------

